
Elon Musk ordered Tesla engineers to stop doing a critical brake test on Model 3 - kldaace
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-elon-musk-orders-engineers-to-stop-brake-and-roll-testing-2018-6
======
ve55
There doesn't seem to be much actual content here. The article states "Tesla
CEO Elon Musk appears to have" without ever mentioning what caused them to
believe Elon Musk is involved. Then it states "It's not clear how many cars,
if any, have left the station without doing this test."

So, they not only have no evidence Elon Musk is involved in this, but have no
evidence that proper testing has been skipped on cars. And then they go ahead
and title the article "Elon Musk ordered Tesla engineers to stop doing a
critical brake test on Model 3s".

Stop it with the bullshit clickbait headlines. It's bad enough having them
completely permeate politics, but now that it's becoming so widespread in
other areas is just proving how correct people like Elon Musk are in their
criticism of the media.

~~~
whatok
How many of the recent negative Tesla accounts would you say are "bullshit
clickbait"?

~~~
ve55
I have no clue. It's too hard to tell the fake content (or similarly
exaggerated content) from the real content (that actually matters and is
mostly true) unless you devote a lot of your time to it, and I usually try to
focus on other things besides reading about Tesla.

In general I try to read articles with much more skepticism now, regardless of
what narrative they're trying to push.

------
exabrial
Wow.... a whole lot of speculation, a screenshot likely taken out-of-context,
and a lot of FUD. BusinessInsider is getting the clicks though. Best quote
ever: "It's not clear how many cars, if any, have left the station without
doing this test."

It's stuff like this that makes me actually believe Musk when he talks about
people actively campaigning against Telsa. [1]

1\. [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/15/elon-musk-said-tesla-
short-s...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/15/elon-musk-said-tesla-short-
sellers-are-jerks-who-want-us-to-die.html)

~~~
saas_co_de
If it was FUD Tesla would have denied it.

Tesla responded with spin and a refusal to deny which is confirmation in the
minds of anyone who is used to dealing with corporate PR.

~~~
geezerjay
> If it was FUD Tesla would have denied it.

Have you ever denied being the mastermind behind 9/11?

Must be true, then.

------
mankash666
The leaks, they keep on coming for Tesla. Tesla employees seem genuinely
worried about shortcuts, despite taking pride in being associated with the
most innovative automaker of our times. I believe Musk should heed to
concerns, instead of foaming at the press, or branding concerned employees
'disloyal'

Can Musk be sued personally for cases of faulty brakes (if any)?

~~~
nodesocket
I have the opposite opinion. The press has gone on a tyrannical campaign
against Elon as of late. People, we should know why... Outrage sells and
generates clicks way better than unbiased and factual news.

~~~
nwah1
Business Insider is interested primarily in clicks, but not the worst of the
bunch. I don't generally see outright lies or anything. This article included.
It stated the facts that they had access to. But in any event, it isn't fair
to brand all media with such a cynical brush.

Such a broad brush is reminiscent of talking about "the blacks," etc. You just
can't say much that is meaningful about such a large group.

Musk has been a media darling for the last ten years. Only recently when he
has run into production difficulties, high executive turnover, etc have there
been any negative press at all, and Musk didn't like it one bit. He seems to
have initiated whatever "tyrannical campaign" you are alluding to, not the
reverse.

He's a celebrity, thanks to the media, and yet somehow he hates them? Seems
like mainly a tactic for dealing with the negative but factual stories.

This story was lacking in information, but largely because of secrecy on the
part of Tesla. Looks like it was reported on fairly.

------
sunstone
Hey let's not forget that business insider is part owned by Bezos who competes
with Musk in the rocket business so articles like this should be taken with a
grain of salt.

I saw my first parked model 3 about a week ago and got out to do a walk
around. It's a _much_ more impressive car in real life that it is in the
photos. In particular the wide track and the design evoke very much a Porsche
though, of course, it would have better performance and handling.

Full disclosure I don't own any Tesla (or SpaceX :) But I do have a soft spot
for very nicely engineered objects of all kinds. I wouldn't be betting against
the Tesla 3 because there's every reason to believe that, at a manufactured
cost of $28k, this will be the best automotive value for quite some time.

